# dangerous animals licence



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

i wanna find out how i get a d.a.l as i wanna look in to getting a dwarf caimen some time in the future. could any 1 point me in the right direction


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you have to apply for one from your council, they are quite expensive they can range anything from £100-£500 depending where you live from what I know anyway I remember people talking about it on the BTS board.

Before they give you one you have to pay a vet to visit your house to check you have the right facilities to keep whichever animal it is, in your case quite a large area with a small pond, I also think im not 100% sure but you may have to pay each year to get the license renewed, hope that helps you out a little.

Oh yeh its called a DWA (dangerous wild animal) license


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

well i know for a fact these animals can be kept in a large fish tane(very large) as the place selling them has them in 1 and said that would be fine but they dont really no much lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nc-duk-alike said:


> well i know for a fact these animals can be kept in a large fish tane(very large) as the place selling them has them in 1 and said that would be fine but they dont really no much lol


 
yeh if you could get a large enough fish tank im sure it would be fine, like I said its up to the vet really what he thinks is subtible.


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

ok. thanks alot for ya help at least i now no where to start lol


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Firstly the license is known as a DWA not DAL. To apply for a DWA you must own your home (providing this is where the animal will be kept). Each council has its own criteria for awarding DWA licenses and fees vary with area. Some councils simply never issue a license, so it is luck of the draw in some ways.

Your local council should be able to advise you on their specific criteria.


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

i couldnt remeber if it was a dwa or dal but thanks for the help


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I have heard Dwarf crocs may be coming off the DWA...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres not really a need for them to be on DWA anyway there not exactly overly dangerous think of a retic or burmese python they are much more dangerous and they are not DWA


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

SiUK said:


> theres not really a need for them to be on DWA anyway there not exactly overly dangerous think of a retic or burmese python they are much more dangerous and they are not DWA


and they may be going on too so shhhhhhh lol


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I wish Gilas would come off too I would love to get some of those.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

andyj5447 said:


> I wish Gilas would come off too I would love to get some of those.


 
you wouldnt want to get bitten by one though, also they wont ever come off because they are poisenous


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> you wouldnt want to get bitten by one though, also they wont ever come off because they are poisenous


They're venomous, not poisonous.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

They may be venomous but they have never caused a recorded death. Not like some of the large constrictors which any 16 year old can buy any day of the week in a shop.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> They're venomous, not poisonous.


 
alright sorry


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> alright sorry


Heehee, sorry, just a pet hate :lol:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

is their some sort of list on the net of all dwa listed animals


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

weelad said:


> is their some sort of list on the net of all dwa listed animals


http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah try Googling it Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 :smile:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

SiUK said:


> http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf


what do i open pdf files in to be able to read them?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Adobe Reader


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

weelad said:


> what do i open pdf files in to be able to read them?


Adobe Reader - Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Curisioty has finally got the better of me and i started to see how easy it would be to get hold of a dwa even though i have no aim to get one any time soon. Just sent an email to my local council enquiring about it, will be curious to see how they respond lol.

Jay


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive done the same in the past! Probably the only DWA species I would keep are mangroves (B. dendrophilia) and montpelliers, so nothing genuinely dangerous.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Ive done the same in the past! Probably the only DWA species I would keep are mangroves (B. dendrophilia) and montpelliers, so nothing genuinely dangerous.


i dont have any desire to keep anything off it, im just curious as to how easy it would be to get one.

Jay


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

heya all
the basic costs for DWA are in the license itself whihc varies from council to council like said earlier, can be as low as £60 in one town and the town next door can be hundreds. The vet check, which is meant to be done yearly as the animal grows, as they can approve your enclosure for a hatchling caimen, but this will only last a year tops. Other than yearly vet and licensing fees, the main costs are public liabilty insurance in case whatever your keeping escapes you need to be insured for potentially someones death, so that can be a lot, for the alligator at the sanctuary its over a grand a year!

As for a big fish tank, personally I wouldnt advise that, a spectacled caimen can potentially get 7 foot, so for it to adequately turn around without being squished you qould need a tank, 7 foot deep, and well, a lot of length! and remeber they are pretty active and really would like to swim!

I think if you really want to go to the efforts of getting fully licensed, it'd be well worth considering a room conversion, or building an enclosure with a pond.

Good luck whatever you do, keep me posted, im a huuuge fan of crocodilians, its a shame so many are inadequately kept!
:Na_Na_Na_Na: 
Max


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

forget to mention, they are changing the DWA licensing, but introducing new laws to this year i think.

They are taking loads of animals off DWA, a lot of mammals especially, sloths are coming off, coati mundis and plenty of other stuff, which tbh, I agree as i don't classify a sloth as particulary dangerous, maybe they should be on a different license. However they are bringing in a welfare act thing. Not sure on all the details, but it basically gives RSPA more power for confiscation. It means if an animal is not receiving its ideal conditions on time of inspection it can be taken away straight away. Which i agree should be done, I just think the RSPCA have a lot of misled policies on subjects they arent too knowledgable about.

anyway, though you should know:lol2: 

Max


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool thanks for the good info Max


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

boomslang40 said:


> forget to mention, they are changing the DWA licensing, but introducing new laws to this year i think.
> 
> They are taking loads of animals off DWA, a lot of mammals especially, sloths are coming off, coati mundis and plenty of other stuff, which tbh, I agree as i don't classify a sloth as particulary dangerous, maybe they should be on a different license. However they are bringing in a welfare act thing. Not sure on all the details, but it basically gives RSPA more power for confiscation. It means if an animal is not receiving its ideal conditions on time of inspection it can be taken away straight away. Which i agree should be done, *I just think the RSPCA have a lot of misled policies on subjects they arent too knowledgable about.*
> 
> ...


You and a lot of other people. Have you seen the petition calling for a Government enquiry into the activities of the RSPCA at We the undersigned petition the Prime Minister to Hold a public enquiry into the polices and running of the RSPCA.

Natrix


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

The RSPCA have no powers - they are a charity. 

If the RSPCA wish to prosecute someone they have to summons them to court - anyone in the country can do the same. Their so called powers only come into affect if they are appointed as an approved agent by the local authority (LA) under certain acts - ie Protection of Animals Act 1911. Anyone can be appointed by the LA under this act - including their own employees.

They should never be given powers because in the case of exotics they lack species-specific knowledge and expertise. I wouldn't even trust them with a dog because they euthanise significantly more than they rehome.


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

glad to be of serivce: victory: been cleaning out a pair for 4'6'' caimens today on the speak of DWA's!


----------

